# Garden Centre Christmas Display today Photos....



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

..well some of it..!! The Christmas display at the Garden centre was beautiful, but the place was packed like sardines, not that you can tell from my photos but it took a lot of waiting around  for people to leave certain areas so I could  quickly get a clear shot.. 

One part of the place was given over to the Model Town which I will post at the end of these pictures.

I did take a Video of it as well, and if I can get that uploaded, I'll post it tomorrow.. In the meantime.. hope you enjoy


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

...and some pictures of the Model town...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2022)

@hollydolly 

Awesome displays, Hols! I've never seen the likes of that here 
I used to be in touch with a British gentleman who sent photos of the malls there. Incredible decor.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 26, 2022)

Wow!  It’s almost sensory overload!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Wow!  It’s almost sensory overload!!


..and that's just one little part of it in my photos....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Awesome displays, Hols! I've never seen the likes of that here
> I used to be in touch with a British gentleman who sent photos of the malls there. Incredible decor.





hollydolly said:


> ..and that's just one little part of it in my photos....


I was in the Mall today..unlike the stores they've not started decorating for Christmas thank goodness really.. I suspect they're going to get Halloween and Guy Fawkes night over first...


----------



## Trish (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


All nice photos  @hollydolly 

I couldn't decide today whether to get a green or white tree but, seeing your photo, I think I will get a white one.  They look lovely in the photos.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 26, 2022)

apologies, wrong thread


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Trish said:


> All nice photos  @hollydolly
> 
> I couldn't decide today whether to get a green or white tree but, seeing your photo, I think I will get a white one.  They look lovely in the photos.


oh they had some really beautiful ones in the Garden centre, and 1/2 the price of Costco for the same size... also they had those little ones you talked about earlier Trish .. also TKMaxx has lots of little ones as well


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, Operation Pantry is Complete!  My older-middle son loves to cook and is a bit of a pack rat  so there was quite a few past-their-expiration-date items disposed of, shelves were vacuumed and cleaned, and I now have the right side and he has the left side.  Two defunct coffee-makers went in the trash as well.  Baby steps, he hates change


yes you're right to take Baby steps, aside from his dislike of change, he's been master of the house for a good while now, so it'll be difficult for him to adapt for a little while.. I would imagine


----------



## Trish (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> oh they had some really beautiful ones in the Garden centre, and 1/2 the price of Costco for the same size... also they had those little ones you talked about earlier Trish .. also TKMaxx has lots of little ones as well


Thank you.  Dare I step inside TKMaxx though!  I will have a look as it is not far from M&S anyway.


----------



## Frank Smith (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was in the Mall today..unlike the stores they've not started decorating for Christmas thank goodness really.. I suspect they're going to get Halloween and Guy Fawkes night over first...


What kind of decorations are usual for Guy Fawkes night, Holly? That holiday has always fascinated me but I know next to nothing about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

officerripley said:


> What kind of decorations are usual for Guy Fawkes night, Holly? That holiday has always fascinated me but I know next to nothing about it.


Not so much decorations, it's all about Firework displays and Huge  Bonfire parties..with hot food and drink around the fire..it's only one day but the fireworks start getting set off probably a week before and sometime  for a week or more after.. 

Here's some history for you officeripley.. thanks for being interested.. 

https://www.britannica.com/topic/Guy-Fawkes-Day


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2022)

Wow. What amazing displays. I have never seen anything like it here.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Wow. What amazing displays. I have never seen anything like it here.


..and that's just the first one Pappy.. there will be thousands more,  bigger and smaller.. but just as spectacular or even more so...


----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not so much decorations, it's all about Firework displays and Huge  Bonfire parties..with hot food and drink around the fire..it's only one day but the fireworks start getting set off probably a week before and sometime  for a week or more after..
> 
> Here's some history for you officeripley.. thanks for being interested..
> 
> https://www.britannica.com/topic/Guy-Fawkes-Day


Thanks for the link to the Britannica site; really good site, I bookmarked it!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

OK here's the Video I took yesterday of the Christmas Model Village... I only did it on the spur of the moment and had to try and avoid getting in the way of people. but hopefully you'll get a good look at how it all looked in real time..


----------



## Trish (Oct 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> OK here's the Video I took yesterday of the Christmas Model Village... I only did it on the spur of the moment and had to try and avoid getting in the way of people. but hopefully you'll get a good look at how it all looked in real time..


That's amazing!  Imagine having to put all that together.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Trish said:


> That's amazing!  Imagine having to put all that together.


I know.. incredible to think of the hours that went into doing it... and of course the model makers too..


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 27, 2022)

Beautiful displays! I love looking at Christmas decorations that I didn’t have to put up or take down. Or find storage space for.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> OK here's the Video I took yesterday of the Christmas Model Village... I only did it on the spur of the moment and had to try and avoid getting in the way of people. but hopefully you'll get a good look at how it all looked in real time..


@hollydolly 
That was awesome! What a Herculean amount of effort - just beautiful. 
I love hearing the shopper's voices too.
Thanks for posting it, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> That was awesome! What a Herculean amount of effort - just beautiful.
> I love hearing the shopper's voices too.
> Thanks for posting it, Hols


You're welcome Pinks... the childrens' voices you can hear in the video, were 2 little girls who were right at my elbow standing next to their mum...they were so excited by it all


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 27, 2022)

I had a post all keyed in and ready to post and lost it. Meh...

@hollydolly that video is too cute! I bet getting that display together is a year-round job. I'd be all Christmassed out if I had to do it!


----------



## Trish (Oct 27, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I had a post all keyed in and ready to post and lost it. Meh...
> 
> @hollydolly that video is too cute! I bet getting that display together is a year-round job. I'd be all Christmassed out if I had to do it!


I imagine that by the time Christmas came, I'd be wishing it was all over only to have to go back to work and start all over again!  @hollydolly I'm assuming it's not a permanent display?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2022)

Fantastic photos Holly but I'm still dealing with witches & goblins!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Trish said:


> I imagine that by the time Christmas came, I'd be wishing it was all over only to have to go back to work and start all over again!  @hollydolly I'm assuming it's not a permanent display?


No, no... it's not a permanent display, just for Christmas.. This garden centre does something new and brilliant  every Year..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Fantastic photos Holly but I'm still dealing with witches & goblins!


yes..I know we've still got to get past that yet.. but our stores are full to the brim of Christmas stuff, and barely any Halloween in comparison..


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 27, 2022)

Thank you for sharing … also, love hearing children’s and adults British accent!  It’s such a delight.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 28, 2022)

@hollydolly   What a sensory overload, I love it.  The size of the garden centre is impressive, too.  Thanks for the seasonal cheer!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

You're so welcome everyone.


----------

